# Clamato juice



## bonnardflamer (Jan 16, 2006)

has anyone found a good way to make clam/tomato juice. there of course is the flagship(hi cost)motts brand. here in texas we have two other look alikes
HEB(a supermkt chain)clam twist and texas clamtastic.

i tried to blend some kroger veggie juice w doxsee clam juice and some h2o.
not so good ---just ok. the pros must add some other flavoring like msg or something???


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2006)

Not sure, but maybe try using V8 juice.


----------



## bonnardflamer (Jan 16, 2006)

*clam/tomato*

the kroger veggie is their version of v8. it costs $1.19 v8 costs $1.50m/l.
my problems is the correct proportions of tom(veg)juice and clam juice--plus they mite use some water since the "clamato" is much thinner than tom or v8.
i suspect they add some flavoring ingredients too? apparently cadillac clamator has closely guarded secret formula like coca cola!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 17, 2006)

bonnardflamer said:
			
		

> I suspect they add some flavoring ingredients too? apparently cadillac clamator has closely guarded secret formula like coca cola!!!


 
It's really hard to find any info on what is in Clamato - but I did find that it is made from _liquefied_ clams (not just clam juice), tomato, and "secret spices". You might try looking at the label the next time your in the store to see what other ingredients they actually list on the label.

It is possible to make a "taste almost just like Clamato" juice without the clams - ref the Canadian case of Cadbury Schweppes vs FBI Foods (scroll down to the part that says "Consider another example"- but it would certainly take you a while to figure out.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 19, 2006)

bonnardflamer in PM said:
			
		

> thanxz for post. i guess u have HEB in fort worth.
> they have clam twist which tastes the same to me and less expensv. also texan brand called clamtastic--even less exp.
> 
> if they grind up clams they must run them thru a micron filter since i dont notice any particles in the juice. rite on abt label has msg, spices,onion etc.
> ...


 
I used to shop at HEB all the time when I lived in Austin back in the first half of the '70's ('70-'75) - but the nearest one to me now is in Cleburne - about 25 miles south of where I live. There have been rumors that HEB is going to buy out the Albertson's stores in this area for about 2 years - but nothing has happened, yet. However, I do have a Central Market (owned by HEB) just a couple of miles down the road.

I don't know how they _liquefy_ the clams - or any other part of the process. But, I would assume there is some form of filtration used somewhere in the processing. 

If you are just looking to get the same _flavor_ then it sounds like you've found a couple of winners. If you're trying to get the same _nutritional value_ then you might need to add a bottle of clam juice to a bottle/can of your favorite "taste alike".


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2006)

When we were on the road for 3 years, one thing we learned was that our Canadian friends loved "Caesars" -- basically a bloody mary made with Clamato.  There is so little clam juice in the stuff that I can't discern it.  If you're a vegan, well, don't go there.  Anyone else ... well, live with it.  Hubby makes the very best bloody marys with V8.  But when we have Canadian friends visiting,  we use Clamato, and it is a hit every time.  Let's hear it for Bloody Caesars!!!


----------

